# monchique



## barneybee (Mar 12, 2020)

hi, is there any english expats living in monchique, as we have seen a property via video link that we really would like to buy , but can't get there yet, and wondered if there was anyone near by to view on behalf of us, as the estate agent it is on with , has a bad reputation. tia


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I would seriously say there was no rush, if you can't get here then nobody else can either and it will still be there in a couple of weeks.

Agents have been starving for two months hence their pressure, ignore it, get here when you can and don't begin discussions with the notion that you already want to buy it. You will be taken advantage of and may fail to apply normal caution and to do full checks.

By all means ask the agent for the paperwork on the property and submit it to your lawyer so he/she can begin doing searches, if you really want to be one step ahead then ask for a survey perhaps but before paying even €0.01 or signing anything.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

barneybee said:


> hi, is there any english expats living in monchique, as we have seen a property via video link that we really would like to buy , but can't get there yet, and wondered if there was anyone near by to view on behalf of us, as the estate agent it is on with , has a bad reputation. tia



I'd suggest that was not a good idea for many reasons. You'd be better off paying for a local builder or similar to check the structure and write a short report with estimating any remedial work to the fabric of the structure (not painting and decoration) I've done that previously and sent the report to agent/vendor and bought without viewing. But even then there is no comeback for things like roof structure being rotten but can't be accessed for viewing due to sealed T+G ceilings.
Caveat:- I was willing to loose all my money (well the 10% Promissory) on my decision to buy.


----------

